# Clonazepam



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2007)

Klonopin will just make you drowsy and feel like you've had about 5 beers in you. You will be able to play your drums and drive and all that once you get used to it, its not like dp/dr at all, It will be the most relaxed you have ever felt the first time you take it. Good luck with it!


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

cxvsdg


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I never actually got any of the bad motor skills or memory problems from clonazepam. The only time i ever got anything like this was when i took a really high dose to help with pain then my memory would get pretty bad.

The key to not running into these problems is to start at a small dose and work your way up. i was on 0.5mg's for a few days then i was told to up my dose to 1mg. I took 0.5mg's in the morning and 0.5mg's in the evening and i never had any motor or memory problems.

Now i take 2mg's in the morning, 2mg's in the afternoon and 2mg's at night. I still get no side effects at this dose.

Anyway most of these side effects disapear in a few days or so if you keep taking it. Your body sometimes has to adjust to the effects of the medication though benzos like clonazepam generally have less side effect's to begin with then anti-depressants or even worse anti-psychotics.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I took 2mg three times a day (the max dose), and it totally destroys the cripling anxiety I suffer from - totally. I try to have a few 'clean' days when I don't take it, and while I don't feel like I'm on weed during that time, I just feel normal. As the above poster said - the drowsy, breezy feeling is nothing like DR/DP. It's just an overwhealming feeling of relaxation. In fact, since I've been on it I have been more productive than ever - I can work, write, socalise and everything else. Tolerance builds up quickly, but I've never had to increase the dose.

I've never had any motor or congitive problems whatsoever. But of course - the obligatory warning, it is addictive. In a way, I am a slave to it. But I don't care. If it makes me feel better, then so be it. The only time I've had problems with it is when my genius of a doctor decided to cut me down from 8mg a day to 0.5mg a day in a week!!


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

.


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

I have been prescribed 1mg/day for the past 2 weeks. It does work pretty well, however i am afraid of addiction because i have been a borderline alcoholic and chronic weed smoker for many years. I am 100% clean from those things now, and i dont want to build another addiction.

So a few days ago i cut my dose down to 0.5mg a day to try and come off this stuff. I feel alot worse since cutting my dose down, but i'm sticking with it.

You guys really take 6 or 8 mg a day? That is insane! Maybe you guys should detox and then get back on it so a lowere dose will be effective again. That just seems like soo much...but hey if it helps then do what you want.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

obsessivebrandon said:


> I have been prescribed 1mg/day for the past 2 weeks. It does work pretty well, however i am afraid of addiction because i have been a borderline alcoholic and chronic weed smoker for many years. I am 100% clean from those things now, and i dont want to build another addiction.
> 
> So a few days ago i cut my dose down to 0.5mg a day to try and come off this stuff. I feel alot worse since cutting my dose down, but i'm sticking with it.
> 
> You guys really take 6 or 8 mg a day? That is insane! Maybe you guys should detox and then get back on it so a lowere dose will be effective again. That just seems like soo much...but hey if it helps then do what you want.


 Ya i take 6mg's a day not so much for dp/dr or anxiety though i mostly take that high of a dose for chronic pain issues. It's not an unheard of dose the max dose is 20mg's a day but thats mostly for epileptics i think.

About the addiction thing i wouldnt worry about it too much. I was a raging alcoholic, smoked weed all the time pretty much for years on end, and took various pill's and powders. I never had a problem with any psychological addiction to clonazepam but then again everyone if different. But i doubt you will have any problem there is really no euphoria to clonazepam or most other benzos.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

?


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Tigersuit--give your body a little bit of time to adjust to the Klonopin because feeling dizzy and drowsy could be part of the adjustment phase, As far as feeling depressed, Klonopin is a benzodiazepine and therefore a central nervous system depressant--if you're prone to feeling depressed it might not be for you. Also, feeling anxious when taking benzos can be the result of a paradoxical effect in some people....instead of feeling more relaxed they become anxious, on edge, and sometimes a little manic. Keep an eye on it and if you feel like crap just stop taking it.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

is.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

This can happen and as with any drug it takes time for your body to adjust sometimes. Headaches are a side effect of clonazepam for some people but they usually go away.

As for the anxiety and depression some people do have paradoxcyle reactions to benzos in the first few days especially if your the med phobic type. Also benzos can sometimes worsen depression or actually cause depression in some people so if that continues youl probley have to go off it.

Keep an eye on the side effects in the next few days. As for the headache take a few advil or something.

Clonazepam lasts 8 to 12 hours by the way so you may have to adjust your dosing or something.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

[quote na..


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Tigersuit said:


> That might explain it...I took the 2nd dose within 4 hours of the first.
> 
> What's weird is that it actually seems to be making my HPPD worse.


 4 hour's is to close together to be taking your doses. They should be atleast 8 hour's apart when your starting off. Hell 12 hours apart would be alright. Your basically taking them right together so your getting a big drop off later when it wears off. That could be causing you problems.

As for your HPPD maybe your body just has to adjust to it. You cant expect it to cure it right away. Id say give it a few days.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

e.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

Bu


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

It might go away once you get used to the med but there are no guarantees. And yes benzos do make you feel placid that is basically what they are supposed to do. They mellow you out.

It's weird that clonazepam is giving you brain fog when it cured my brain fog almost instantly. It just goes to show how everyone reacts differently to drugs.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2007)

Good luck with it mate, please keep us updated with how it makes you feel.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

o. :wink:


----------



## Max_Power (Oct 26, 2006)

Just don't drink alcohol... not a friendly mix


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh you don't get any bonus points for that mix? "pity" :roll:


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Ive found clonazepam to be about the least alcohol friendly benzo out there. It doesent increase the euphoria of alcohol and you tend to blackout.

Id imagine xanax is just as bad or worse.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I dont smoke any weed now. I gave it up when i quit ciggs for 2 years which was about 3 years ago now. I havent taken it up since i dont know why but it just hasent occured to me to go get some. I dunno why maybe it's because most of the stuff around here has not been good as of late from all ive heard. I hate smoking crappy weed i like the skunk.

I always liked hash better and that has become non existent here now if theres ever any around im gonna scoop some right up.

I used to love mixing benzos and weed. They go together like well benzos and weed lol. You get a nice relaxing buzz. When i was younger i used to mix valium and temazepam with weed all the time. It takes away any cannabis related anxiety not that i ever got much of that.

Everything goes good with weed really. Thats the general rule.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

No i dont take any illegal drugs now. I couldnt take psychedelics for a long time because they would mix rather badly with a med i was on. Then i went on seroquel and that completly negates the effects of psychedelics altogether. When mushroom season starts again im gonna be getting some though hehe.

I mostly get high from opiates now such as oxycodone and morphine and i get them prescribed for pain. I actually need them for the pain i have but when i feel like getting high i just take abit more then im supposed to. I dont do that very often though because then ill have none left when i need them.

I dont get high on benzos like clonazepam because i never found them to have any euphoria really on there own. They mix good with some other drugs but on there own they do really nothing.


----------

